

Apple planning to make huge push into cloud-computing - anderzole
http://www.edibleapple.com/apples-purchase-of-lala-suggests-apple-is-making-a-huge-push-into-cloud-computing/

======
brown9-2
I don't think that the author of this article knows what "cloud computing"
means.

So now "streaming songs from the internet" is covered under the "cloud" term
as well? What isn't covered under this term?

~~~
weaksauce
Technically streaming songs from the internet is cloud-computing as it is a
form of SaaS. Just because the common definition is usually referring to a VPS
or some kind of obvious SaaS(basecamp, salesforce) does not mean that it is
not indeed cloud-computing.

~~~
gloob
Forgive my ignorance on the matter, as I'm not a web programmer and don't keep
up with the relevant technologies, but what is the difference between cloud
computing and the Internet, if this is the case? I mean, the finger protocol
is arguably "software-as-a-service".

~~~
michaelneale
It seems more accepted that cloud is one of:

* IaaS (infrastructure as a service - think EC2, vps etc)

* PaaS (platform as a service - think GAE/heroku/engine yard, things with an API)

* SaaS (think salesforce, other more end user apps).

each layer (could) build on the one above it (perhaps I wrote it upsite down
!).

~~~
stingraycharles
And I think most people have problems with calling SaaS a "cloud". According
to that definition, a hosted visitor counter you can embed on your website can
be called "Cloud Counting", and that's nothing new.

~~~
michaelneale
Like most things, there really isn't much new, just distilled ideas, perhaps
with some terminology that makes it easier to describe (or more catchy). But
yes, SaaS isn't new at all.

~~~
pyre
I think that point is the "cloud" should probably refer to things like virtual
instances where you don't necessarily care what physical box they are on (or
they could be running on a 'cloud' of distributed machines rather than relying
on a single machine, though I don't know if that actually exists).

------
irrelative
The actual headline says "suggests". I'd say that's considerably more
speculative than "planning".

------
martythemaniak
Differentiate? More like keep up - there are plenty of great streaming
services already out there for the iPhone, Blackberry, Android etc.

------
anigbrowl
All of a sudden everyone wants to offer a good vaporware solution. How times
change.

